# 10 things I decided I liked when I retired



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 18, 2014)

1.   Great dress code, no more ties.  t-shirt, sandals and shorts.
2.   Get up when I want, go to bed when I want.
3.   Stay in my robe until noon.
4.   Ask for every senior discount I can get.  Play the 'old' card everywhere.
5.   Turn down invitations to places I don't want to go.
6.   I'm through holding my stomach in whenever a good looking girl enters.
7.   Quit worrying about the small stuff, just like the book suggests.
8.   I don't need to deal with unsatisfied customers no matter how stupid they are.
9.   Realize I have my own opinions and try not to argue with those that don't think the same way as I.
10. The most important is I can get up and walk away from nasty, disagreeable people.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds solid.  :thumbsup1:


----------



## Ina (Dec 18, 2014)

Son_of_ Perdition,
Those are all good thing to list.  Sounds like your having fun.  What I have decided is important in my retirement is to be able to play. To tease my hubby into laughing at himself, and being able to laugh again with me.  Took us a long time to see that the future is ours, and we can make it as much fun as we want.
:grin::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2014)

All good ideas....I can identify with number 3.


----------



## avrp (Dec 19, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> 1.   Great dress code, no more ties.  t-shirt, sandals and shorts.
> 2.   Get up when I want, go to bed when I want.
> 3.   Stay in my robe until noon.
> 4.   Ask for every senior discount I can get.  Play the 'old' card everywhere.
> ...



Right on!! :clap::woohoo1:


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 21, 2014)

Retirement rocks!  Oddly though now that I can sleep to noon, I'm up at the crack of dawn tending virtual gardens.  Chronic pain does that, damn it.  Fortunately, I am finding that I actually love the wee, small hours of the morning.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree with all. It is nice to be able to burn bridges if you want.Try not to make appointments unless absolutely necessary.  I control my time and WHO I spend it with.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)

....Retirement rocks!!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 22, 2015)

Ken !


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2015)

Stay in your robe til noon?  Slacker.  It doesn't count unless you never take your robe off until you get back in bed again that night.  That's TRUE retirement.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

What I like about retirement is that I don't need to make lists.  I have become a more out-spoken character, and shave less often.  Like Ina said, I try to have fun.


----------



## BarnSour (Sep 16, 2015)

After nine months since this thread went cold, we DO have a dress code of sorts, at least a list of things that do not go together for seniors. I just received my copy and thought it would be good to let you all in on it (I hope this hasn't appeared here before):

 Despite what you may have seen on the streets, the following combinations DO NOT go together and should be avoided: 

1. A nose ring and bifocals

2. Spiked hair and bald spots

3. A pierced tongue and dentures  

4. Miniskirts and support hose 

5. Ankle bracelets and corn pads 

6. Speedos and cellulite 

7. A belly button ring and a gall bladder surgery scar  

8. Unbuttoned disco shirts and a heart monitor  

9. Midriff shirts and a midriff bulge  

10. Pierced nipples that hang below the waist  

11. Bikinis and liver spots 
12. Short shorts and varicose veins  

13. In-line skates and a walker     

And the ultimate 'Bad Taste' in fashion:  

14. A thong and Depends  

Please keep these basic guidelines foremost in your mind when you shop.


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2015)

Is a skateboard and a cane ok?   How about a bicycle and a hemorrhoid cushion?   A head tattoo and a comb-over?


----------



## BarnSour (Sep 16, 2015)

OMG! What have I started here?!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2015)

Can I store my spare keys on my nose ring? Use ddepends as pads when I rollerblade?


----------



## jujube (Sep 17, 2015)

A Corvette convertible with a wheelchair lift in back?  
Doing wheelies on your adult tricycle?  
Designer Depends for your low-slung pants?  
Concealed-carry permit for your nitroglycerin tablets and inhaler?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Moonflight (Sep 18, 2015)

Please excuse an ignorant Brit, but what are "depends"?  I don't think we have them here, but then again it depends what they are.


----------



## imp (Sep 18, 2015)

Most significant thing about retirement for me was, burying the need for "allegiance" to the time clock! All through our lives we are of necessity bound to the clock, at school, at work, even at play. Now, the only thing requiring punctuality is doctor appointments and airplane flights!   

imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

Moon, Depends are adult diapers! You are not ignorant in the least. Most of us on this side of the pond don't know what paracetamol is.


----------



## BarnSour (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, I'll bite... what the heck is paracetamol??


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

Paracetamol is acetaminophen under another name.


----------



## Moonflight (Sep 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Moon, Depends are adult diapers! You are not ignorant in the least. Most of us on this side of the pond don't know what paracetamol is.



Aahh thank you Shalimar,  we call them  incontinence pads, mostly widely known brand here is Tena, and what you call diapers we call nappies!!!!

Tias indeed two nations divided by a common language.


----------



## venus (Sep 19, 2015)

Love this thread, thanks for the info folks...now to put some into practise LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> Aahh thank you Shalimar,  we call them  incontinence pads, mostly widely known brand here is Tena, and what you call diapers we call nappies!!!!
> 
> Tias indeed two nations divided by a common language.




LOL I think shali and most of the Americans and Canadians here are quite used to our British and Australian words now..I remember ages ago putting up a dictionary on here they had a lot of fun with that!! Barnsour is new to the forum so might not be up to speed like everyone else..


----------

